# Interfaz Inalambrica RJ45 a RJ45



## Omega8 (Mar 18, 2011)

Buenas tardes:

Soy nuevo en el foro y estudiante de electronica, espero hacerme entender lo mejor posible

Favor ayudarme con un proyecto que tengo en mente el cual se trata de una interfas inalambrica entre la un programador y un equipo tarifador.

Aparentemente la idea es simple, en vez de usar el cable que es un cable telefonico de 4 hilos conectado a un RJ45 por donde van los datos es realizar esta interfaz inalambrica a una distancia max de 20 a 30 metros.

Tengo el programador de este salen el cable telefonico al conector que es un RJ45 que se conecta al tarifador mediante otro RJ45, la idea es transmitir los datos inalambricamente del conector RJ45 al otro conector  RJ45

Que hadware se puede utilizar ya sean pic's u otro elemento para esto. Tengo conocimentos medios en programacion de pic's

Muchas gracias por su Valiosa ayuda.


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi omega,
pues lo primero que ocupas es saber cuantos bits/seg se trasmiten actualmente, ya tienes la distancia con eso ya con eso ves cual sistema de rf te conviene. Dices que es cable telefónico pero que tipo de señal rs232 o rs485?


----------



## Omega8 (Mar 23, 2011)

gracias por tu ayuda y la señal es rs232, lo que voy a investigar es cuantos bits se transmite y te cuento.
Gracias por tu interes en ayudarme.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 23, 2011)

Usa un conversor rs232-bluetooth
son caros, eso si.


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 23, 2011)

Omega8 dijo:


> gracias por tu ayuda y la señal es rs232, lo que voy a investigar es cuantos bits se transmite y te cuento.
> Gracias por tu interes en ayudarme.


 
ok, despues nos cuentas como lo solucionastes.


----------



## Omega8 (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola gracias por tu ayuda, ya pude investigar la velosidad, es de 4800 bits/seg y la transferencia de los datos es de ida y vuelta lo que esto implica es que tengo que hacer dos mudulos con TX y RX cada uno. Que es lo que me pudieras recomendar.

Muchas Gracias por tu guia.



Unikfriend dijo:


> Hi omega,
> pues lo primero que ocupas es saber cuantos bits/seg se trasmiten actualmente, ya tienes la distancia con eso ya con eso ves cual sistema de rf te conviene. Dices que es cable telefónico pero que tipo de señal rs232 o rs485?



gracias por tu ayuda y la señal es rs232, lo que voy a investigar es cuantos bits se transmite y te cuento.
Gracias por tu interes en ayudarme.


----------



## tinchus (Abr 5, 2011)

Nunca trabaje con bluetooth pero si con zigbee
Use estos módulos de Digi: http://www.digi.com/products/wirele...igbee-mesh-module/xbee-zb-module.jsp#overview
Son bastante sencillos si solo hay que implementar un enlace punto a punto. Con una placa para adaptarle las señales a RS232 (y poder configurarlos desde una pc) no necesitarias ni un microcontrolador.


----------



## Omega8 (Abr 7, 2011)

tinchus dijo:


> Nunca trabaje con bluetooth pero si con zigbee
> Use estos módulos de Digi: http://www.digi.com/products/wirele...igbee-mesh-module/xbee-zb-module.jsp#overview
> Son bastante sencillos si solo hay que implementar un enlace punto a punto. Con una placa para adaptarle las señales a RS232 (y poder configurarlos desde una pc) no necesitarias ni un microcontrolador.



Muchas gracias por tu valiosa ayuda, cualquier inquietud, espero me puedas ayudar.


----------



## Omega8 (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola todos, tengo una inquietud. la tasa de tranasferencia es 4.8Kb/s en el proyecto ya descrito anterior mente e investigando me encuentro que Zigbee comprende velocidades entre 20Kb/s y 250Kb/s, por lo que entiendo ya NO puedo utilizar esta tecnologia por lo que no me encuentro en el rango dicho??

O existe algo por hacer para utilizar Zigbee??

Alguien me puede guiar en este asunto!!

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 14, 2011)

Claro que se puede... simplemente recibe los datos con un PIC y reenvialos al modulo ZIGBEE usando una tasa de transferencia mas elevada.... del lado del receptor solo realiza la operacion contraria...


----------

